# Windows 7 Student Discount



## mangofresh (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm a college student right now and my money is gone from the computer i built recently and I've been trying to find windows 7 cheaper than regular price. apparantly my school only gives discounts on "upgrades" only. I need the full version and I can't afford $200 right now. Anyone know where it might be cheaper or maybe want to sell me a cd key or anything? $200 just isn't an option right now. I have my computer built and made a thread on a new computer build last week or so. The reason I didn't buy a software is because my friend a IS major said he could maybe get one because their majors get them for free but it didn't pull through and I have a sitting built computer with no OS. If anyone could help me i'd appreciate it.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded (Mar 2, 2012)

You could try Linux from a distributor like ubuntu, all you need is a blank CD and to borrow a computer.  

EDIT- put windows DOS on it then say you need an "upgrade" lol


----------



## jamesd1981 (Mar 2, 2012)

You can get 2nd had copies of windows 7 pretty cheap now, or another option is download the windows 8 consumer preview, it should run until windows 8 is officially released at the end of the year.


----------



## mangofresh (Mar 2, 2012)

jamesd1981 said:


> You can get 2nd had copies of windows 7 pretty cheap now, or another option is download the windows 8 consumer preview, it should run until windows 8 is officially released at the end of the year.



2nd hand copies? where at?


----------



## cabinfever1977 (Mar 3, 2012)

2nd hand copies would be on e-bay, but if i was you go to microsoft downlaods and downlaod the windows 8 beta,its good for a whole year,and can be kinda made to look like windows 7

windows 8 beta thats good for a year atleast:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/iso

downlaod it,pop it on a (atleast 4GB)usb thumb drive and install


----------



## Junglist0682 (Mar 3, 2012)

What's wrong with a disc from newegg for $100?


----------



## cabinfever1977 (Mar 3, 2012)

^ thats also a option,newegg has some good deals


----------



## Junglist0682 (Mar 3, 2012)

cabinfever1977 said:


> ^ thats also a option,newegg has some good deals



:good:

I understand he can't cough up $200.00 atm, but yeah... I would say check out newegg 

+1 cabinfever1977


----------



## mangofresh (Mar 3, 2012)

Junglist0682 said:


> What's wrong with a disc from newegg for $100?



isn't that the oem right? i already saw that. I heard u already have to have an OS for that or am i wrong....


----------



## mangofresh (Mar 3, 2012)

cabinfever1977 said:


> 2nd hand copies would be on e-bay, but if i was you go to microsoft downlaods and downlaod the windows 8 beta,its good for a whole year,and can be kinda made to look like windows 7
> 
> windows 8 beta thats good for a year atleast:
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/iso
> ...



Thank for you this very viable option. I will highly highly consider this. the only thing i'm skeptical of is if my game programs would run smoothly. Such as Hon, future D3 and dota 2.


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 3, 2012)

mangofresh said:


> isn't that the oem right? i already saw that. I heard u already have to have an OS for that or am i wrong....



OEM is basically for a new install only.  The only difference between OEM and retail is that the OEM is tied to the motherboard its installed on.


----------



## mangofresh (Mar 3, 2012)

one quick question. if i were to use my friends windows 7 cd and (i know u need an activation cd key) order a oem windows 7 home preimum from newegg, could i put in the key from the order i got later and just first use my friends windows 7 cd to get started? or does the cd and cd key have to match. thanks in advance


----------



## jamesd1981 (Mar 3, 2012)

cabinfever1977 said:


> 2nd hand copies would be on e-bay, but if i was you go to microsoft downlaods and downlaod the windows 8 beta,its good for a whole year,and can be kinda made to look like windows 7
> 
> windows 8 beta thats good for a year atleast:
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/iso
> ...



I agree with cabinfever, if your budget is pushed right now why spend $200 on windows 7, when you can get windows 8 for free will last about a year, and if you pre order windows 8 before it is released you get it dirt cheap, or at worst if you wait until windows 8 comes out the price of windows 7 will drop.


----------



## User0one (Mar 3, 2012)

You can do a Clean install with Upgrade disks. 3 different ways to do it. Google will take you to some tutorials.

OEM Disks are for Clean installs also, they are the Disks System builders use.


----------



## turbodiesel (Mar 3, 2012)

use linux for now and then when you do get the money then get windows 7


----------



## Currency (Mar 6, 2012)

You should shop around. I believe you said your school only offered the upgrade. 

I transferred my math courses to a local campus but attend University of Phoenix full-time. UoP goes through Microsoft for the upgrade only copy. The local community college I will start attending for math courses offer's student versions for $10. Not the upgrade version but full copies. 

I was told they get a steep discount on them and pass it along to students, but your only allowed one copy per year. Microsoft was nice up until a year or so ago, they use to allow up to five copies per school year at pretty decent prices for Windows and office

If you have a local community college in your area I'm sure you shouldn't have a problem finding someone willing to get a full version copy if they offer them. That is the cheapest way I've found aside from stealing which is wrong.


----------



## zombine210 (Mar 10, 2012)

where are you going to school. search for ms dreamspark. if your school qualifies, you can get free copies of software, including OSs


----------



## mangofresh (Mar 11, 2012)

I go to virginia commonwealth university


----------



## Feuerfrei.x (Mar 11, 2012)

zombine210 said:


> where are you going to school. search for ms dreamspark. if your school qualifies, you can get free copies of software, including OSs



You can get older OS's not the newer ones


How about websites like http://www.academicsuperstore.com/

I have no idea what thats sites' like but we have a version over here in the UK which is pretty good, cheap software/ OS

EDIT: I take the Website thing back - just upgrades, but its a good site for future reference for Office etc.


----------



## Benny Boy (Mar 11, 2012)

Windows 7 x64bit OEM from Newegg email promo is $80 right now.


----------



## zombine210 (Mar 14, 2012)

Feuerfrei.x said:


> You can get older OS's not the newer ones



i'm able to get windows xp, vista, 7, and 8

i can also get all the server OSs, including 2003, 2008, 2008R2 exchange 2010, sql 2008, sharepoint 2010

as well as other development tools

all FREE through my university's account with DreamSpark


----------



## NyxCharon (Mar 14, 2012)

zombine210 said:


> i'm able to get windows xp, vista, 7, and 8
> 
> i can also get all the server OSs, including 2003, 2008, 2008R2 exchange 2010, sql 2008, sharepoint 2010
> 
> ...



I have the same deal with my university.


----------

